# Τα αστυνομικά



## nickel (Sep 22, 2011)

Κάποτε μου άρεσαν τα αστυνομικά, τα ρουφούσα. Δεν θυμάμαι πόσες αγκαθοκρίστες διάβασα στα γυμνασιακά χρόνια, και όχι μόνο — αποκεί πρέπει να έμαθα τα μισά αγγλικά μου. Τώρα βλέπω μόνο ταινίες. Να, χτες είδα την πρώτη ταινία (_Thorne: Sleepyhead_) της αγγλικής αστυνομικής σειράς _Thorne_. Ήταν, επομένως, πολύ στενάχωρο που συνειδητοποίησα ότι μου είναι άγνωστο το έργο των 10 καλύτερων σύγχρονων συγγραφέων αστυνομικών ιστοριών, σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με τον Brian Oliver, αθλητικογράφο της εφημερίδας Observer. Εντελώς άγνωστα και κάποια ονόματα. Απόλαυσα πάντως το σημείωμα για τον Πέτρο Μάρκαρη:

*Petros Markaris
Greece*
There is no better writer on traffic jams anywhere in the world. Markaris, a successful playwright and screenwriter, uses the traffic as a way of portraying the mess that is modern Athens, and offers plenty more on its confused politics and business life. His central character, Inspector Costas Haritos, was a “baddie” under the military dictatorship. He reads dictionaries, jokes about racism and immigration – “There are two things I can’t stand. Racism, and blacks” – and loves stuffed peppers, his wife’s recipe for which appears as an addendum to one novel.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/g...e-henning-mankell#/?picture=372548271&index=4​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2011)

Για το θέμα έγινε αναφορά και στην _Πύλη για την ελληνική γλώσσα_, με σύνδεσμο προς σχετικό άρθρο του Βήματος που αναφέρεται στο άρθρο του _Observer_.

Χάνεις κτγμ αν δεν έχεις διαβάσει Καμιλέρι και τα σικελικά γαστριμαργικά πονήματα του επιθεωρητή Μονταλμπάνο (το όνομα προς τιμή του άλλου συγγραφέα αστυνομικών, του Ισπανού Μονταλμπάν). Και αν δεν έχεις ακουστά τους σκοτεινούς Σουηδούς που δεν τους ξέρουν ούτε στο Βήμα), δεν έτυχε ούτε καν το πρώτο τους όνομα, τον Μάνκελ και τον επιθεωρητή Βάλαντερ (οι περιπέτειές του έχουν γυριστεί σε τηλεοπτική σειρά και από το BBC με τον Κένεθ Μπράνα); Ούτε καν την Αμερικάνα Πατρίσια Κόρνγουελ (την οποία βολικά ξέχασαν στον Observer);


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2011)

Μην κάνουμε λίστα με αυτά που χάνω και αγχωθώ νυχτιάτικα... Αλλά Βάλαντερ σε συσκευασία Μπράνα δεν έχω χάσει, με τίποτα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2011)

Άρα, ξέρεις από Μάνκελ, τουλάχιστον! :)

(Θα έβαζα εδώ κάποιο γαστριμαργικό απόσπασμα του Καμιλέρι, αλλά όλη τη σειρά την έχω διαβάσει στη γερμανική της μετάφραση...).


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2011)

Επίσης το να διαβάζεις γαστριμαργικά κείμενα ή το να βλέπεις τον Όλιβερ στην τηλεόραση είναι χειρότερα από πορνογραφία. Είμαι υπέρ της αμεσότητας.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2011)

Την επόμενη φορά που θα ξαναδείς τον Όλιβερ στην τηλεόραση, αν σε πιάσει λιγούρα, πρόσεξε πώς πλένει τα λαχανικά (δηλαδή αν, που σημαίνει όχι), καθώς και πώς είναι οι κατσαρόλες του (μαυρογκαγκανιασμένες, και όχι απαραίτητα μόνο απ' έξω). Θα σου περάσει αμέσως. Εγγυημένα, το έχω δοκιμάσει :)

Δεν κάνουμε καμία λίστα με συγγραφείς αστυνομικών, φφφφφφφφφφφφανταστικοί συμφφφφφφφορουμίτες, ε, ε, ε;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 22, 2011)

Ναι, ναι, να κάνουμε! Κατά καιρούς έχω πέσει με τα μούτρα σε διάφορους συγγραφείς αστυνομικών... Αγαπημένη σειρά, η μαύρη της Άγρας σε μετάφραση Αποστολίδη: http://www.agra.gr/searchs.asp?Pgs=4&Sbj=6&Tlt=&Atr=&LAtr=&LAtrl=&Atrl=&Dfta=&Tlto=&Nlt=&Lng=&Trn=&Dft=&Isb=&Sd1=&Sd2=, πρέπει να τα έχω όλα σχεδόν (από εκείνη τη χρυσή εποχή που πηγαίναμε και αγοράζαμε μια σακούλα βιβλία κάθε φορά, χωρίς πολύ ζόρι). Κάποια δανείστηκαν και δεν βρήκαν ποτέ το δρόμο της επιστροφής στο σπίτι, αλλά έτσι είναι αυτά... 
Από σκοτεινούς βόρειους που λέει ο δρ, μου άρεσαν πολύ και οι Σγιεβάλ- Βαλέε (Maj Sjöwall και ο Per Wahlöö) με τον επιθεωρητή Μπεκ. 
Πιο ελαφρύς και εύκολος, πολύ διασκεδαστικός όμως, ο Λόρενς Μπλοκ, αλλά επαναλαμβάνεται κάπως.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 23, 2011)

Τάιμπο, Καμιλλέρι, Τζίλιαν Φλιν... my 2 cents.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 23, 2011)

Ε, και με ποιον να πρωταρχίσουμε... Εγώ είμαι κατά βάση κλασικός, δηλαδή από Σέρλοκ πηδάω σε Χάμετ και Τσάντλερ και πασπαλίζω με Χάισμιθ και ολίγη Ρουθ Ρέντελ. Από εντελώς σύγχρονους, έκανα το λάθος να διαβάσω τον περιβόητο επιθεωρητή Ρέμπους του δεν-θυμάμαι-ποιου Εδιμβουργιανού (ένα τόμο με διηγήματα) και ξενέρωσα τελείως.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με το Μαρίνο. Οι σύγχρονοι γράφουν με σκοπό το σινεμά ή την τηλεόραση, οπότε το γράψιμο πάσχει. Δεν με συγκινεί ιδιαίτερα το είδος, κυρίως γιατί άμα στα μισά βρεις το δολοφόνο μετά τις πιο πολλές φορές διαπιστώνεις ότι διαβάζεις μέτριο ή και πολύ κακό γράψιμο και το βαριέσαι. Πρόσφατα μου έδωσαν μερικά της σειράς "ο Έλληνας ντετέκτιβ" και τα ξεφορτώθηκα το συντομότερο (δυστυχώς διάβασα το ένα). Η αγγλική επαρχία της Κρίστι μεταφυτευμένη στην ελληνική επαρχία.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 23, 2011)

Α, ωστόσο ας μην παραλείψω ως συνεπής πυντσονικός να αναφέρω το _Έμφυτο ελάττωμα_, το τελευταίο του μαιτρ. Σαν παραμορφωμένος Τσάντλερ -αλλά μην περιμένετε κάποιο σπουδαίο μυστήριο με λύση κλπ., Πύντσον είναι αυτός.
(αυτοαναφορά)


----------



## Earion (Sep 23, 2011)

Προσωπική μου προτίμηση ο Δικαστής Τι. Του Ρόμπερτ Βαν Γκούλικ. Όλα του. Με τριπλέτα μυστηρίου κάθε φορά, υπακούοντας στις συμβάσεις του αυθεντικού είδους των κινεζικών αστυνομικών μυθιστορημάτων.

Τον μιμείται ο δικός μας Παναγιώτης Αγαπητός. Με Βυζαντινό άρχοντα που επιλύει κι αυτός τρία μυστήρια κάθε φορά. Αρκετά αυθεντικός στην ιστορική λεπτομέρεια και λίγο πιο αρρωστημένη πλοκή όσο πάει.


----------



## Philip (Sep 25, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> τον επιθεωρητή Βάλαντερ


Οι Σουηδοί (και το BBC) τον προφέρουν *Βαλάντερ*. Ένας Σουηδός τηλεκριτικός διασκέδασε με την κοινή μιτσοϊκή αγγλική προφορά *Ουόλαντα*


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω τι BBC ακούς philip, αλλά αυτό εδώ το BBC τον λεέι Γουόλαντα.


----------



## Philip (Sep 26, 2011)

Έννοούσα όταν μιλούσανε για τη σουηδική σειρά. Στο BBC4 και στις ειδήσεις του BBC άλλωστε τείνουν πιο πολύ προς την προφορά στην ξένη γλώσσα. (Σαρκοζί αντί Σαρκόουζι που ακούς πχ στο Radio 1)

Αλλά το βασικό είναι αν στα ελληνικά θα τονίζεται αγγλοπρεπώς ή σουηδοπρεπώς. ΚΤΓΜ τα αγγλικά δεν έπρεπε να έχουν καμιά δουλειά στην προκειµένη περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2011)

Στην Ελλάδα θα έπρεπε να (είχε) γίνει «αστυνόμος Βαλάντης».
:)


----------

